# Pinched nerve? Anyone have these symptoms?



## Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

4 days ago my back was feeling tight and I tried to pop it while I was sitting in a kitchen chair. I didn't go far at all and I didn't hear any pop but on the recovery I felt an intense sharp pain in my lower back and hip area. Over the next few hours my left upper leg got entirely numb and I was in so much damn pain I puked. I took a trip to the doctor and he gave me some muscle relaxers and did some xrays. He said everything looks fine and I probably have a "spinal contusion" or bruise from an impact and that complete numbness in certain areas may be normal. 
I think the spinal contusion diagnosis sounds wrong and it's a pinched nerve of some sort. Since it happened my leg remains numb and I have to stay on the damned muscle relaxers to keep the pain at bay.
Has anyone had a pinched nerve and experienced symptoms like these?


----------



## stonetag (Jan 5, 2014)

Milo said:


> 4 days ago my back was feeling tight and I tried to pop it while I was sitting in a kitchen chair. I didn't go far at all and I didn't hear any pop but on the recovery I felt an intense sharp pain in my lower back and hip area. Over the next few hours my left upper leg got entirely numb and I was in so much damn pain I puked. I took a trip to the doctor and he gave me some muscle relaxers and did some xrays. He said everything looks fine and I probably have a "spinal contusion" or bruise from an impact and that complete numbness in certain areas may be normal.
> I think the spinal contusion diagnosis sounds wrong and it's a pinched nerve of some sort. Since it happened my leg remains numb and I have to stay on the damned muscle relaxers to keep the pain at bay.
> Has anyone had a pinched nerve and experienced symptoms like these?


Any tingling or numbness in the lower extremities?


----------



## RISE (Jan 5, 2014)

I had something similar happen while doing squats.  I went forward a little too much in my form and felt a shooting pain in my lower back.  Never had any tingling I dont think, but I had to lay on my back to put socks on for a wk.  I also got xrays done thinking it was a herniated disk, but they said everything looked ok, and it might be a pinched nerve.  Still have it 5 yrs later, shit sucks man hope you get it fixed soon.


----------



## Milo (Jan 5, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Any tingling or numbness in the lower extremities?


Only numbness/tingling is in left upper leg all the way around.


RISE said:


> I had something similar happen while doing squats.  I went forward a little too much in my form and felt a shooting pain in my lower back.  Never had any tingling I dont think, but I had to lay on my back to put socks on for a wk.  I also got xrays done thinking it was a herniated disk, but they said everything looked ok, and it might be a pinched nerve.  Still have it 5 yrs later, shit sucks man hope you get it fixed soon.


Shit! Back injuries suck dude.


----------



## animal87 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have some nerve damage from a wreck I was in. I'm no expert but it does kinda sound like how mine feels. Numbness and a tingling or burning pain. If it keeps up I would go get a MRI and go to a neurologist. Trust me you don't want it to get worse if it is a nerve issue, it's the only severe injury I'm still dealing with.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 5, 2014)

animal87 said:


> I have some nerve damage from a wreck I was in. I'm no expert but it doesn't kinda sound like how mine feels. Numbness and a tingling or burning pain. If it keeps up I would go get a MRI and go to a neurologist. Trust me you don't want it to get worse if it is a nerve issue, it's the only severe injury I'm still dealing with.



Only numbness/tingling is in left upper leg all the way around

Only??? Dude, like animal say's and I fully agree, get the shit checked out! It seems like I have been reading a lot of bro's with injury's lately that are a little hesitant to get their issues checked out. I don't know how old 99% of the people are on the forum are, but if you let injurys go and fester without getting it checked out before you start getting up there in age you WILL fuking regret not having it looked at earlier in life.


----------



## Milo (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I hate going to the doc but I think I'm going to have to.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 5, 2014)

Bro,
X-rays really won't show a herniated disc unless your really lucky !
I had X-rays done of my neck showed a disc compression.
MRI
Showed disc compression and 3 buldging discs.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 5, 2014)

I had some serious lower back pain a few months ago.   Turns out it was my hip out of socket.  I swore it was my back. got it straight and was better within a couple of days.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey milo, let me tell you what happened to me about 3 yrs ago.  I was bent down to slide a 12 foot counter top on my garage floor to move it and a hurt my back. It was so freakin painful i couldnt walk or move without pain.  It was lower left side of back into my glute. Hell i thought i compressed disks or something serious to spine. .....got xray and nothing.....doctor i had severe muscle trauma to lower back.  After researching a bit about that, my wife bought me a foam roller.  Turns out i have tight hams, and it bands.  Now i include foam rolling into my week about 3X, and if my back feels a little tense or i have a big DL day coming up, i add additional foam rolling techniques in.   If you havent give it a try.....just as long as there is nothing serious, it could just be knots and tight muscles in other areas causing your back imbalance. I cant explain to scientifically, POB would better at that, but i can say first hand it works.


----------



## conan (Jan 5, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Hey milo, let me tell you what happened to me about 3 yrs ago.  I was bent down to slide a 12 foot counter top on my garage floor to move it and a hurt my back. It was so freakin painful i couldnt walk or move without pain.  It was lower left side of back into my glute. Hell i thought i compressed disks or something serious to spine. .....got xray and nothing.....doctor i had severe muscle trauma to lower back.  After researching a bit about that, my wife bought me a foam roller.  Turns out i have tight hams, and it bands.  Now i include foam rolling into my week about 3X, and if my back feels a little tense or i have a big DL day coming up, i add additional foam rolling techniques in.   If you havent give it a try.....just as long as there is nothing serious, it could just be knots and tight muscles in other areas causing your back imbalance. I cant explain to scientifically, POB would better at that, but i can say first hand it works.



Good point!  Another thing to note is you may start experiencing soreness in other areas of your back if you dont get the target area treated.  This is because other areas will start over compensating, and tightening up as a result of the injury.  For example, if you have low back pain, and start walking differently, sleeping differently, or adjusting how you sit, etc your body will create knots in other areas because of the modifications your making.


----------



## Milo (Jan 6, 2014)

Interesting point. I have had ITB issues before however it was all pain in my knee area. I will try the foam roller as well and see if it helps.
Thank for the tips guys.


----------



## graniteman (Jan 6, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Bro,
> X-rays really won't show a herniated disc unless your really lucky !
> I had X-rays done of my neck showed a disc compression.
> MRI
> Showed disc compression and 3 buldging discs.



Good info GG. Xrays are a waste unless something is broke. Only a mri is going to show the issues. I have 4 bulging discs, sciatica and a compressed disc for decades. No way Im letting them cut on me , I've seen too many botched surgeries. I've learned to manage and self treat. Inverter, stretching and most important good form at the gym and believe it or not picking lil things up at work or around the house!! lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 6, 2014)

I moved this to the injury forum guys. I hope it's nothing serious Milo.


----------



## Milo (Jan 6, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I moved this to the injury forum guys. I hope it's nothing serious Milo.


Cheers. Thanks brother.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 6, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Good info GG. Xrays are a waste unless something is broke. Only a mri is going to show the issues. I have 4 bulging discs, sciatica and a compressed disc for decades. No way Im letting them cut on me , I've seen too many botched surgeries. I've learned to manage and self treat. Inverter, stretching and most important good form at the gym and believe it or not picking lil things up at work or around the house!! lol



Yeah
I'm in pt now.... For my neck but I'm gonna have to have surgery on my shoulder !


----------

